# Διαφορά ηλικίας στις σχέσεις



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

crystal said:


> Αν δεν απατώμαι, το όριο ηλικίας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι στα 17-18, αλλά στα 16, επομένως ο νόμος αναγνωρίζει πως τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά πριν ωριμάσουν πολιτικά.


 
Ο νόμος στην Ελλάδα διακρίνεται από κάποια σύγχυση όσον αφορά τη σεξουαλική ωρίμανση των παίδων. Για τις ετεροφυλόφιλες επαφές και τις ομοφυλόφιλες επαφές μεταξύ κορασίδων δέχεται την ηλικία των 15, αλλά για τις ομοφυλόφιλες επαφές μεταξύ αρρένων την ηλικία των 17. Από εκεί και πέρα, συμφωνώ με την παράγραφο (ii) του NikosL όσον αφορά τον ηλικιακό ρατσισμό και τη γενικότερη υποκρισία όσον αφορά το ζήτημα. Αρκεί να θυμηθεί κανείς το απαράδεκτο σκάνδαλο που προκάλεσε ο δημοσιογράφος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος εις βάρος του δύσμοιρου Κορκολή.


mod's note: Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6617


----------



## Elsa (Jul 19, 2010)

crystal said:


> Και, καλώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο νόμος προσπαθεί να καλύψει τον κανόνα και να φυλάει τα ρούχα του για να 'χει τα μισά. Κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι στην εφηβεία συντελείται η σεξουαλική ωρίμανση, αλλά όταν αποτρέπουμε τους ενήλικες απ' το να "ωριμάζουν" τους εφήβους *και τους αφήνουμε να ωριμάζουν μόνοι και μεταξύ τους, νομίζω ότι κερδίζουμε πολύ περισσότερα. Αφενός γιατί αλλιώς ανακαλύπτεις τη σεξουαλικότητά σου με κάποιον που την ανακαλύπτει τώρα κι αυτός, αφετέρου γιατί απ' τα 15 ως τα 13 η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή, κι εκεί δεν μιλάμε πλέον για ασέλγεια σε έφηβο, αλλά σε κάποιον ανάμεσα σε έφηβο και παιδί.* Είναι τόσο λεπτά τα όρια, που είναι προτιμότερο να τα τεντώνεις παρά να τα στενεύεις.
> 
> Εδώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Κώστα: δεν υπάρχει παραγωγή χωρίς ζήτηση. Αν είναι κανείς τόσο άρρωστος ώστε να φτιάχνεται με βρέφη, ας προσπαθήσει να γιατρευτεί κι αν δεν τα καταφέρει, ας αυτοκτονήσει πάραυτα (είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν το ζητήσει θα προσφερθούν πολλοί να τον βοηθήσουν). Από τη στιγμή όμως που συμμετέχει σε κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμη κι ως απλός θεατής, συντηρεί το κύκλωμα και συντελεί σε κάτι που προσωπικά θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο έγκλημα κι απ' το φόνο. (Φόνος δεν είναι, άλλωστε; Χειρότερος κι απ' τον σαρκικό.)



Δεν έχω χρόνο, προσυπογράφω όμως τα παραπάνω.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Από την άλλη τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τους γονείς να πηγαίνουν τα εξάχρονα και οκτάχρονα κορίτσια τους στο κομμωτήριο για φαντεζί χτενίσματα και να τους βάζουν μακιγιάζ*; 
Τι είναι αυτό που τους κάνει να ντύνουν τα μικρά παιδιά σαν μικρογραφίες μεγάλων, τα αγόρια λες και θα πάνε στο εργοστάσιο και τα κορίτσια λες και θα βγούνε στο πεζοδρόμιο; 

Στο νηπιαγωγείο που πάει ένα παιδάκι που ξέρω, στη γιορτή του τέλους της χρονιάς τα κοριτσάκια της τάξης (τεσσάρων ετών) κάνανε χορευτικό νούμερο που παρίσταναν τις μαζορέτες του αμερικανικού ποδοσφαίρου φορώντας ένα σουτιέν και μια φουστίτσα. Το χορεύτικό περιλάμβανε το γύρισμα της πλάτης στο κοινό και το κούνημα των οπισθίων στο ρυθμό της μουσικής. Οι περισσότεροι γονείς-θεατές καταχειροκρότησαν το συγκεκριμένο χορευτικό, περισσότερο από όλα τα άλλα σκετς των παιδιών, επιβραβεύοντας επομένως τη συμπεριφορά αυτή. Τι τους έκανε να χειροκροτήσουν τόσο πολύ; Ηλιθιότητα ή κρυφοπαιδεραστεία;


ΥΓ *δεν αναφέρομαι στους άρρωστους που τρέχουν τα παιδιά τους στα καλλιστεία στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 20, 2010)

Άρχισα να βλέπω αυτό (υπάρχουν στο youtube ολόκληρα επεισόδια) με αφορμή κάτι που διάβαζα για τα παιδικά καλλιστεία. Για τα τετράχρονα (μέσος όρος ηλικίας, έχει και μικρότερα) που συμμετέχουν σε αυτά το spray tan, οι ψεύτικες βλεφαρίδες/μαλλιά/δόντια και οι κινήσεις αρτίστας του καμπαρέ θεωρούνται απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για τη νίκη.

Χαίρομαι που δεν ζω στις ΗΠΑ* και δεν έχω νομοθετική εξουσία γιατί ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω τι θα έκανα στους γονείς αυτών των παιδιών (και στους διοργανωτές δευτερευόντως)...

*είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είχαν μόνο εκείνοι τη φαεινή αυτή ιδέα αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο, επομένως οι γνώσεις μου σταματούν εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2010)

Anef, δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα με τα κοριτσάκια τα χτενισμένα στο κομμωτήριο με μαλλί κρεπαρισμένο και με μακιγιάζ, είναι από την Ελλάδα, όχι από την Αγγλία όπου ευτυχώς ακόμα αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κατακριτέα -και θεωρείται χαρακτηριστικό κατώτερης κοινωνικής θέσης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι δείγμα νεοπλουτισμού, έχουμε λεφτά να πάει να κάνει ανταύγειες κι η πεντάχρονη κόρη μας. 
Θα πρόσθετα σε αυτά που είπε ο Costas ότι παίζει ρόλο κι η γενικότερη στροφή προς την αντικειμενοποίηση της γυναίκας που φαίνεται να επικρατεί στις νεότερες ηλικίες (ενηλίκων), η οποία όμως είναι συνέπεια της επιβράβευσης της μικρομέγαλης συμπεριφοράς στις μικρότερες ηλικίες εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Τα τετράχρονα κοριτσάκια που επιβραβεύτηκαν γιατί κούνησαν τον ποπό στη σχολική γιορτή _δεν είναι απαραιτήτως λεία για τον παιδεραστή της γειτονιάς τους_, αυτό το τονίζω γιατί θα καταλήξουμε να λέμε μετά ότι φταίει το θύμα. Αλλά μαθαίνουν από μικρά ότι ο προορισμός τους είναι να είναι σεξουαλικό θέαμα για συγκεκριμένα γούστα, όπως μαθαίνουν να ασχολούνται με τα οικοκυρικά όταν τους πάμε για δώρο κατσαρόλες- παιχνίδια. Αναμενόμενο ίσως, αφού στα προσόντα της καλής νύφης εκτός από τα παραδοσιακά (οικοκυρικά, μαγειρική κλπ) έχουν προστεθεί κι άλλες απαιτήσεις, αλλά βγαίνω εκτός θέματος. 

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα της ηλικίας, κάθε κοινωνία έχει διαφορετικά κριτήρια. Σε κάποιες χώρες ο γάμος από τα δέκα με κάποιον που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος δεν θεωρείται παιδεραστία. Αλλά και στην Ελλάδα, με αφορμή την υπόθεση του Κορκολή (που εγώ δεν τον θεωρώ δύσμοιρο), σε κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί είχαμε κοιτάξει τη νομοθεσία περι αποπλάνησης ανηλίκων της δεκαετίας του '30 και του '20 και εκτός από το ότι οι ηλικίες ήταν πιο μικρές, ο βιασμός ανήλικης δεν διωκόταν αν ο δράστης δεχόταν να παντρευτεί το θύμα. Η νοοτροπία ήταν σαν ταμπέλα σε υαλοπωλείο: αν το σπάσετε, θα το αγοράσετε. 

Και για την ερώτηση του Αμβρόσιου, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να την βρίσκει η δεκαπεντάχρονη με ορισμένα πράγματα τα οποία όταν λέγονται και γίνονται μεταξύ σεξουαλικά έμπειρων ενηλίκων πέφτουν στην κατηγορία περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Και δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής πειστεί ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαφοράς ηλικίας ο μεγαλύτερος έχει αγνές προθέσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> στα προσόντα της καλής νύφης εκτός από τα παραδοσιακά (οικοκυρικά, μαγειρική κλπ) έχουν προστεθεί κι άλλες απαιτήσεις


Ε, καλά, αυτό υπήρχε ως ιδεώδες απ' ανέκαθεν. Υπάρχει και σχετική ρήση (.........., πουτάνα στο κρεβάτι). Που είναι άλλωστε απολύτως θετικό, κατά τη γνώμη μου (το να επιζητείται δηλαδή η ερωτική απόλαυση στο γάμο και όχι μόνο η παραγωγή απογόνων).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και για την ερώτηση του Αμβρόσιου, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να την βρίσκει η δεκαπεντάχρονη με ορισμένα πράγματα τα οποία όταν λέγονται και γίνονται μεταξύ σεξουαλικά έμπειρων ενηλίκων πέφτουν στην κατηγορία περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Και δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής πειστεί ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαφοράς ηλικίας ο μεγαλύτερος έχει αγνές προθέσεις.



Μα δεν τίθεται ζήτημα πίστης. Αυτό είναι κατοχυρωμένο. Ο νόμος ορίζει τα 15 ως ηλικία συναίνεσης (για ετεροφυλόφιλες και λεσβιακές σχέσεις). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο νομοθέτης δέχεται ότι ένα άτομο 15 ετών διαΘέτει την ωριμότητα που απαιτείται για να επιλέξει για τον εαυτό του. Και κάπου θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι υπάρχουν άτομα (κορίτσια και αγόρια) που αποζητούν σχέσεις με μεγαλύτερα άτομα. Περιπτώσεις ξέρω πολλές και από πρώτο χέρι. Και δεν υπάρχει ούτε κάτι το ανώμαλο σ' αυτό, ούτε "μεσμερική" επιρροή από ενήλικα. 

Όσον αφορά την υπόθεση Κορκολή, υπενθυμίζω ότι η σχέση ήταν συναινετική, με την γνώση των γονέων της κοπέλλας, με την οποία ο τραγουδιστής ήταν αρραβωνιασμένος και την οποία στη συνέχεια παντρεύτηκε. Τι να λέμε τώρα... κάποτε θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην κρίνουμε τα πάντα με τα δικά μας μέτρα και σταθμά και ν' αφήνουμε τους άλλους ήσυχους στις επιλογές τους. Και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν δέχομαι την παιδοφιλία (προεφηβικές σχέσεις) είναι επειδή απουσιάζει το στοιχεία της ελεύθερης βούλησης και της συναίνεσης.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και κάπου θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι υπάρχουν άτομα (κορίτσια και αγόρια) που αποζητούν σχέσεις με μεγαλύτερα άτομα. Περιπτώσεις ξέρω πολλές και από πρώτο χέρι. Και δεν υπάρχει ούτε κάτι το ανώμαλο σ' αυτό, ούτε "μεσμερική" επιρροή από ενήλικα.
> .....
> Τι να λέμε τώρα... κάποτε θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην κρίνουμε τα πάντα με τα δικά μας μέτρα και σταθμά και ν' αφήνουμε τους άλλους ήσυχους στις επιλογές τους.



1) Ξέρω κι εγώ εξίσου πολλές περιπτώσεις, εξίσου από πρώτο χέρι, ανώμαλων 35χρονων που την έβρισκαν με 15χρονα.

...Όλοι ξέρουμε κάποιον -ή κάποιον που ξέρει κάποιον άλλον- που επιβεβαιώνει την άποψή μας. Please...

2) Ένα παιδί στα δεκαπέντε πηγαίνει στην τρίτη γυμνασίου. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θεωρεί ότι είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και καθόλου ανώμαλο να ψωνίζει σεξουαλικό σύντροφο από το προαύλιο του γυμνασίου, τότε μάλλον έχουμε εντελώς διαφορετική οπτική γωνία. και ελπίζω τεράστια γεωγραφική απόσταση

3) Στην Ισπανία το όριο ηλικίας είναι τα 13 χρόνια, στη Σερβία τα 14 και στην Κύπρο τα 17. Το φρούτο επομένως ωριμάζει ανάλογα με την όρεξη του νομοθέτη/εκείνου που το ορέγεται; Μάλλον...



SBE said:


> Και για την ερώτηση του Αμβρόσιου, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να την βρίσκει η δεκαπεντάχρονη με ορισμένα πράγματα τα οποία όταν λέγονται και γίνονται μεταξύ σεξουαλικά έμπειρων ενηλίκων πέφτουν στην κατηγορία περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Και δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής πειστεί ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαφοράς ηλικίας ο μεγαλύτερος έχει αγνές προθέσεις.



Πολλά +1.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Porkcastle. Το γεγονός οτι πολλά κοριτσάκια του γυμνασίου καψουρεύονται την εικόνα του 47άρη Τζόνι Ντεπ, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα ήθελαν να κάνουν σοβαρή σχέση με το μεσήλικα γείτονά τους! Πολλά από αυτά, δεν έχουν ολοκληρωμένη σχέση ούτε με το ίδιο τους το σώμα ακόμα...
Από πρώτο "χέρι", ξέρουμε -δυστυχώς- πολλές, πολλά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2010)

Όταν ένα άτομο εφηβικής ηλικίας δείχνει να αναζητά σχέση με (πολύ) μεγαλύτερα άτομα, το κοινό χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των μεγαλύτερων είναι ότι βρίσκονται σε κάποια θέση ισχύος, δηλαδή πλούσιοι ή διάσημοι ή με κάποια τέλος πάντων αίγλη, ή το χειρότερο απ' όλα, είναι δάσκαλοι των νεαρών ατόμων. Πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα έχω συναδέλφων που παντρεύτηκαν μαθήτριές τους, και το θέαμα ήταν απαράδεκτο: ο σαραντάρης καθηγητής και η 18χρονη μαθήτρια -- που αν δεν ήταν καθηγητής της, ούτε να τον φτύσει δεν θα γύριζε. Φυσικά, ο σαραντάρης τιμωρείται λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, όταν η σύζυγός του είναι γύρω στα 30 κι αυτός είναι ένας κοιλαράς 55άρης. 

Όσο για τον Κορκολή, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι για το σκάνδαλο, δεν παντρεύτηκε τη μικρή, την οποία όντως "πουλούσαν" αναίσχυντα, μέσω αρραβώνα, οι γονείς της στον διάσημο καλλιτέχνη με τα διπλά της χρόνια. Παντρεύτηκε χρόνια αργότερα κάποια μεγαλύτερη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2010)

Ο όρος "ανώμαλος" καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεται, μαζί με την αντίληψη την οποία εκφράζει, σε συζητήσεις που αποσκοπούν στην ψύχραιμη αντιμετώπιση. Α ναι, και ο/η "ομαλός/ομαλή" πρώτος/τη τον λίθον βαλέτω.

Έπειτα, οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις προκειμένου για _εφήβους_ ή κάπου εκεί δεν είναι περιπτώσεις του τύπου "ψωνίζω στο προαύλιο", λες και είναι ράφια του σουπερμάρκετ. Ο/η έφηβος/η δεν είναι κανένα άβουλο ον: και τριγωνομετρία καταλαβαίνει, και φιλοσοφία. Οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι περιπτώσεις όπου αναπτύσσεται μια αμφίδρομη σχέση. Η πιο κλασική περίπτωση είναι βέβαια η ενδοσχολική, καθηγητής/τρια με μαθήτρια/μαθητή (φαντάσου να 'ναι και ομόφυλη σχέση, πόσο επιβαρύνεται κοινωνικά η κατάσταση), και εκεί, εφόσον υπάρχει συναίνεση, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι θέαμα προσφέρουν η κοιλιά του ενός και τα παχάκια της άλλης, γιατί οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δεν είναι θέαμα για τρίτους και άρα τα παχάκια και οι κοιλάρες είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός. Εγώ μπορεί να κρίνω οποιοδήποτε ζευγάρι αταίριαστο, κι ας είναι της ίδιας ηλικίας· και τι σημαίνει αυτό; Εκτός κι αν δεχτούμε ότι "θα κρίνει η κοινωνία", που φυσικά δεν το δέχομαι. Να κρίνει ο νόμος για τα όρια ηλικίας και τη συναίνεση, ναι. Να κρίνει "η κοινωνία" και η γειτονιά, ποτέ!
Τι χρείαν έχομεν του προαυλίου, όταν μπορεί κανείς να πάει στην καφετέρια, στο μπαρ, στην παραλία; Και όντως υπάρχουν έφηβοι/έφηβες που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο επιζητούν άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας. Αν έχουν τη νόμιμη ηλικία, γούστο τους καπέλο τους, δεν μας πέφτει λόγος. Στο τέλος-τέλος, ας το συζητήσουν με τους γονείς τους, που έχουν και τη γονική μέριμνα. Οι απέξω δεν έχουν καμιά δουλειά και τα γούστα καθώς και τα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων είναι πολλά, σύνθετα και σεβαστά, και δεν ποινικοποιούνται. Αλλιώς, να ιδρύσουμε αστυνομία ηθών.
Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιες περιπτώσεις (αρνητικές πάντα) να προβάλλονται ως τυπικές και παραδειγματικές, και άλλες (συναινετικές) να πετάγονται στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων ως irrelevant και ως περιπτωσιολογία. Άνθρωποι και οι μεν, άνθρωποι και οι δε· την ίδια αξία έχουν.
Crystal, δεν εξίσωσα ομοφυλόφιλους/ες και παιδόφιλους/ες, αλλά απλώς θύμισα και επισήμανα ότι η προτροπή "να αυτοκτονήσουν" είναι ανατριχιαστική και έχει εφιαλτικό ιστορικό φορτίο. Κάποτε λεγόταν _και_ για τους ομοφυλόφιλους. Μέσα σε έναν αιώνα, τα πράγματα άλλαξαν. Φρονώ ότι η προτροπή αυτή δεν πρέπει να λέγεται _για κανέναν_. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι εξισώνω τις συναινετικές σχέσεις μεταξύ ενηλίκων με σχέσεις όπου η μία πλευρά θεωρείται από το νόμο, στη βάση πολλαπλών κριτηρίων, ανίκανη/ανώριμη να προβεί σε, να το πω έτσι, "ερωτική δικαιοπραξία".


----------



## anef (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Anef, δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα με τα κοριτσάκια τα χτενισμένα στο κομμωτήριο με μαλλί κρεπαρισμένο και με μακιγιάζ, είναι από την Ελλάδα, όχι από την Αγγλία όπου ευτυχώς ακόμα αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κατακριτέα -και θεωρείται χαρακτηριστικό κατώτερης κοινωνικής θέσης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι δείγμα νεοπλουτισμού, έχουμε λεφτά να πάει να κάνει ανταύγειες κι η πεντάχρονη κόρη μας.



Το ζήτημα των καλλιστείων δεν το ξέρω και γενικά δεν θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά δεν αναφερόμουν σ' αυτό. Κυρίως αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμά σου #28 για τον πανικό και την ανασφάλεια. Και, συμφωνώντας μ' αυτό, λέω πως ενδεχομένως να μην είναι μόνο θέμα υπερβολής ή κατάχρησης, όπως λέει μετά ο Costas, αλλά και θέμα ουσίας. Πώς δηλαδή μια κοινωνία, όχι μόνο η Αγγλία βέβαια, αντιμετωπίζει τα προβλήματά της (όχι μόνο την παιδεραστία: διάβασα κάποια στιγμή πως σ' έναν δήμο του Λονδίνου σκόπευαν να βάλουν κάμερες στα σπίτια οικογενειών που είναι πιθανόν να αμελούν τα παιδιά τους, ώστε να μπορούν να έχουν αποδείξεις για την τιμωρία τους). Άρα μια στάση που λέει, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοινωνικές αιτίες, μ' ενδιαφέρει ποιος έχει την αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, θα τον κλείσω στη φυλακή/στο ίδρυμα/στο σπίτι του και τελειώσαμε. Είναι επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρον πως, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο μεμονωμένος φωτογράφος -είτε επαγγελματίας, είτε ερασιτέχνης, ακόμα κι ο γονιός που βγάζει φωτογραφίες το παιδί του- μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κίνδυνος, οι χιλιάδες κάμερες στους δρόμους -ο μεγάλος αδελφός- θεωρούνται τελείως ακίνδυνες. 

Συγνώμη για τη διακοπή στη ροή της συζήτησης.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Όλοι ξέρουμε κάποιον -ή κάποιον που ξέρει κάποιον άλλον- που επιβεβαιώνει την άποψή μας. Please...



Μα δεν χρειάζομαι να επιβεβαιώσω την άποψή μου. Τα 15 είναι η νόμιμη ηλικία συναίνεσης. Επειδή εμάς δεν μας αρέσει, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν και οι άλλοι πρόβλημα μ' αυτό. Και καλό είναι να αναρωτηθούμε το φρούτο τι ορέγεται. Εγώ θυμάμαι πολλά κορίτσια στο λύκειο να αναζητούν και να ψάχνουν σχέσεις με πολύ μεγαλύτερους. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα; Να τις κλείσουμε μέσα ή να τους επιβάλλουμε την άποψή μας; 

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει ποια είναι η ηλικία για εσάς που θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπονται τέτοιες σχέσεις. Τα 17; Τα 18; Τα 20; 

Ποιό ήταν εκείνο το επεισόδιο στο Sex & the City που μια πλούσια νεοϋορκέζα μικρή μάς εξηγούσε με περηφάνεια ότι το έκανε από τα 12 της;


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε κι costas, το πρόβλημα στις περιπτώσεις 15χρονων κοριτσιών που έχουν σχέσεις με πολύ μεγαλύτερους άντρες είναι ότι συνήθως οι μεγαλύτεροι έχουν εκμεταλλευτεί τη θέση τους για να δημιουργήσουν τη σχέση. Κι η πιο συνηθισμένη εκμετάλλευση είναι αυτή που γίνεται από τους δασκάλους. Ναι, μπορεί η έφηβη να πάει στην καφετέρια να βρει τον μεσήλικα, αλλά στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων ο μεσήλικος είναι είτε δάσκαλος, είτε φροντιστής, είτε οικογενειακός φίλος. Δηλαδή άτομο της εμπιστοσύνης των γονιών της έφηβης. Και ναι μεν οι έφηβοι ξέρουν από τριγωνομετρία, αλλά πόση ωριμότητα έχουν για τις πιθανές εκδοχές των ερωτικών σχέσεων, όπως π.χ. το να είναι ο εραστής τους παντρεμένος ή το ενδεχόμενο να τους/τις παρατήσει μετά από μια- δυο μέρες; Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι οι έφηβοι ενδιαφέρονται για ανώνυμες, περιστασιακές σχέσεις μόνο, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ηλικία αυτή τα βλέπει έτσι τα πράγματα. 



Costas said:


> Ε, καλά, αυτό υπήρχε ως ιδεώδες απ' ανέκαθεν. Υπάρχει και σχετική ρήση (.........., πουτάνα στο κρεβάτι). Που είναι άλλωστε απολύτως θετικό, κατά τη γνώμη μου (το να επιζητείται δηλαδή η ερωτική απόλαυση στο γάμο και όχι μόνο η παραγωγή απογόνων).



Όχι απλά θετικό, φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα, αλλά αναφέρομαι στην στην πίεση στη νέα γυναίκα να εξέχει σε αυτόν τον τομέα, η οποία πίεση δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα. Πιστεύω σε αυτό έχει συμβάλλει κι η τηλεόραση και το ότι απομακρυνόμαστε όλο και πιο πολύ από την εποχή του φεμινιστικού κινήματος. Πιθανόν να είναι πιο δύσκολο για έναν άντρα να καταλάβει τι λέω. 

Όσο για τον Κορκολή, μια που το αναφέραμε, ναι, οι γονείς των κοριτσιών ήξεραν τι γινόταν και το επεδίωκαν, που φυσικά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα νομικά, μόνο ηθικά. Και υπάρχουν άπειρες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γονιών που κάνουν τέτοια. Όμως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κανένα δεκαεξάχρονο να ονειρεύεται τον διάλογο που συνόδευε την πράξη. 

Α, Αμβρόσιε, μια που λες για ηλικίες, εγώ δεν θέλω να δώσω συνταγή, αλλά νομίζω ότι όταν πρόκειται για συνομηλίκους δεν υπάρχει αποπλάνηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Α, Αμβρόσιε, μια που λες για ηλικίες, εγώ δεν θέλω να δώσω συνταγή, αλλά νομίζω ότι όταν πρόκειται για συνομηλίκους δεν υπάρχει αποπλάνηση.



Μα κάπως όμως πρέπει να το ορίσουμε. Δηλαδή, σε ποια ηλικία είναι κάποιος "ώριμος" για σχέση με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο και πόσο μεγαλύτερο; Και τι είναι συνομήλικος; Άτομο της ίδιας ηλικίας +/- πόσα χρόνια;


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αμβρόσιε κι costas, το πρόβλημα στις περιπτώσεις 15χρονων κοριτσιών που έχουν σχέσεις με πολύ μεγαλύτερους άντρες είναι ότι συνήθως οι μεγαλύτεροι έχουν εκμεταλλευτεί τη θέση τους για να δημιουργήσουν τη σχέση. Κι η πιο συνηθισμένη εκμετάλλευση είναι αυτή που γίνεται από τους δασκάλους. Ναι, μπορεί η έφηβη να πάει στην καφετέρια να βρει τον μεσήλικα, αλλά στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων ο μεσήλικος είναι είτε δάσκαλος, είτε φροντιστής, είτε οικογενειακός φίλος. Δηλαδή άτομο της εμπιστοσύνης των γονιών της έφηβης. Και ναι μεν οι έφηβοι ξέρουν από τριγωνομετρία, αλλά πόση ωριμότητα έχουν για τις πιθανές εκδοχές των ερωτικών σχέσεων, όπως π.χ. το να είναι ο εραστής τους παντρεμένος ή το ενδεχόμενο να τους/τις παρατήσει μετά από μια- δυο μέρες; Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι οι έφηβοι ενδιαφέρονται για ανώνυμες, περιστασιακές σχέσεις μόνο, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ηλικία αυτή τα βλέπει έτσι τα πράγματα.
> Όχι απλά θετικό, φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα, αλλά αναφέρομαι στην πίεση στη νέα γυναίκα να εξέχει σε αυτόν τον τομέα, η οποία πίεση δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα. Πιστεύω σε αυτό έχει συμβάλλει κι η τηλεόραση και το ότι απομακρυνόμαστε όλο και πιο πολύ από την εποχή του φεμινιστικού κινήματος. Πιθανόν να είναι πιο δύσκολο για έναν άντρα να καταλάβει τι λέω.


Εγώ έχω να πω ότι ο λόγος σου εδώ διολισθαίνει από το θέμα της παιδοφιλίας στο θέμα της κοριτσοφιλίας, και από εκεί στα βαλτοτόπια ενός φεμινισμού παλαιάς κοπής. Ας πάψουμε επιτέλους να τους λέμε πώς πρέπει να νιώθουν για να μην είναι θύματα της ανδροκρατικής κοινωνίας κλπ. Επίσης, υπάρχουν και αγόρια που πηγαίνουν με μεγάλες. Αυτά εξαφανίστηκαν ως δια μαγείας στα παραπάνω. Η δύναμη των κλισέ είναι μεγάλη. Επίσης, σχέσεις αδιέξοδες και τραυματικές και επώδυνα εφήμερες συμβαίνουν συχνότατα ανάμεσα σε συνομήλικους εφήβους, ενώ μπορεί η διαφορά ηλικίας να έχει και ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα για το νεαρό άτομο, το οποίο ενδέχεται να εισπράξει πολύ μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και τρυφερότητα από το μεγαλύτερο άτομο απ' ό,τι από τον/την ανώριμο έφηβο/η. Κάτι ήξερε ο Πλάτωνας. Όλα παίζουν, όλα εξαρτώνται από τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα και συνθήκες, και εμείς εδώ σώνει και καλά να βγάλουμε συνταγές. Μία συνταγή αναγνωρίζω, τη νόμιμη ηλικία ωρίμανσης, σαν αναγκαίο μπούσουλα βασισμένον σ' ένα μίγμα επιστημονικών και κοινωνικών δεδομένων, και τίποτε άλλο. Τέλος, η προτίμηση νεαρών για μεγαλύτερους/ες συνεχίζεται και μετά, στην ενήλικη ζωή, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Γιατί στη μια περίπτωση η προτίμηση αυτή είναι ύποπτη και στην άλλη όχι; Πάντα μιλώντας για νόμιμες ηλικίες, βέβαια, όχι για παιδάκια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> ενώ μπορεί η διαφορά ηλικίας να έχει και ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα για το νεαρό άτομο, το οποίο ενδέχεται να εισπράξει πολύ μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και τρυφερότητα από το μεγαλύτερο άτομο απ' ό,τι από τον/την ανώριμο έφηβο/η. Κάτι ήξερε ο Πλάτωνας.



Ακριβώς!


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα κάπως όμως πρέπει να το ορίσουμε. Δηλαδή, σε ποια ηλικία είναι κάποιος "ώριμος" για σχέση με κάποιον μεγαλύτερο και πόσο μεγαλύτερο; Και τι είναι συνομήλικος; Άτομο της ίδιας ηλικίας +/- πόσα χρόνια;



Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο νόμος λέει ότι σε διαφορά ηλικίας μέχρι δυο ετών στους ανήλικους δεν υπάρχει αποπλάνηση.

Τώρα, για την ηλικία γενικά είπα πιο πάνω ότι η κάθε κοινωνία και εποχή έχει τα δικά της κριτήρια. Στην Υεμένη δεν θεωρείται παιδεραστία ο γάμος μεταξύ δεκάχρονης και τριαντάχρονου, ούτε φαίνεται να δημιουργείται κάποιο ψυχικό τραύμα στη νύφη, αλλιώς θα ήταν όλες οι γυναίκες της Υεμένης στο ψυχιατρείο. Στις ΗΠΑ από την άλλη κάτι τέτοιο θεωρείται απαράδεκτο και θεωρείται ότι το θύμα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ξεπεράσει την εμπειρία. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, η κοινωνία ορίζει το πως πρέπει να αισθάνεται ο νεότερος, κι όχι κάποιο αντικειμενικό κριτήριο. 

Τώρα, επειδή μιλάς για σχέσεις που δεν ανήκουν στην κατηγορία της παιδεραστίας, την απάντηση την έδωσα ήδη: στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των σχέσεων αυτών ο μεγαλύτερος βρίσκεται σε θέση ισχύος, οπότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι ελεύθερη και ανεπηρέαστη η απόφαση του νεότερου. Για να μιλήσουμε με παραδείγματα, στο λύκειο είχαμε έναν φιλόλογο- ποιητή - συγγραφέα (σχετικά γνωστό) που αναλάμβανε πάντα τη δέσμη μόνο και κάθε χρόνο είχε σχέσεις με δυο-τρεις μαθήτριες. Οι μαθήτριες ήταν 17-18 χρονών, άρα μπορείς να πεις ότι αποφάσιζαν ελεύθερα, αλλά πόσο ελεύθερη ήταν η απόφαση; Και όχι, οι μαθήτριες δεν το έκαναν για το βαθμό, γιατί ο βαθμός που μέτραγε δεν πέρναγε από το χέρι του κι επιπλέον κυνηγούσε πάντα τις καλές μαθήτριες, στην αρχή δήθεν για να τους δώσει έξτρα δουλειά. 

Όμως όπως επισήμανε κι ο Costas έχουμε βγει από το θέμα, εφόσον δε μιλάμε πλέον για παιδεραστία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, για την ηλικία γενικά είπα πιο πάνω ότι η κάθε κοινωνία και εποχή έχει τα δικά της κριτήρια. Στην Υεμένη δεν θεωρείται παιδεραστία ο γάμος μεταξύ δεκάχρονης και τριαντάχρονου, ούτε φαίνεται να δημιουργείται κάποιο ψυχικό τραύμα στη νύφη, αλλιώς θα ήταν όλες οι γυναίκες της Υεμένης στο ψυχιατρείο.



Συμφωνώ με το ότι κάθε κοινωνία και εποχή έχει τα δικά της κριτήρια, ωστόσο το επιχείρημα για τις γυναίκες της Υεμένης δε στέκει: μιλάμε για μια κοινωνία στην οποία οι γυναίκες δε μετράνε σαν κανονικοί άνθρωποι (ακρωτηριασμός γεννητικών οργάνων, μηδέν δικαιώματα, απουσία υγειονομικής περίθαλψης κτλ κτλ).


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εγώ έχω να πω ότι ο λόγος σου εδώ διολισθαίνει από το θέμα της παιδοφιλίας στο θέμα της κοριτσοφιλίας, και από εκεί στα βαλτοτόπια ενός φεμινισμού παλαιάς κοπής.



Γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν ήθελα να πάει η κουβέντα προς τα εκεί, αλλά όλα είναι αλληλένδετα κι επιπλέον, δεν αναφέρθηκα εγώ πρώτη στις 15χρονες που τα φτιάχνουν με μεγάλους. 
Για τα αγόρια με τις μεγάλες γυναίκες, ισχύουν τα ίδια. Αλλά νομίζω οι περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ λιγότερες και επιπλέον η κοινωνία τις αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Εδώ χρωστάω το σχόλιο από χτες, που δεν σχολίασα για να μη χαλάσει η ροή της συζήτηση;. 



anef said:


> Άρα μια στάση που λέει, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοινωνικές αιτίες, μ' ενδιαφέρει ποιος έχει την αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, θα τον κλείσω στη φυλακή/στο ίδρυμα/στο σπίτι του και τελειώσαμε. Είναι επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρον πως, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο μεμονωμένος φωτογράφος -είτε επαγγελματίας, είτε ερασιτέχνης, ακόμα κι ο γονιός που βγάζει φωτογραφίες το παιδί του- μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κίνδυνος, οι χιλιάδες κάμερες στους δρόμους -ο μεγάλος αδελφός- θεωρούνται τελείως ακίνδυνες.



Η στάση αυτή είναι χαρακτηριστική της χώρας εδώ. Δεν ξέρω τι τη δημιουργεί. Επιπλέον, υπάρχει η υπεροπτική αντίληψη ότι κάποιοι (οι φτωχότεροι συνήθως) είναι εγκληματίες εξ ορισμού και πρέπει να παρεμβαίνει το κράτος και να καταπατά την προσωπική τους ζωή, π.χ., ενώ άλλοι είναι στυλοβάτες της κοινωνίας και υπεράνω υποψίας. Αυτό με τις κάμερες στο σπίτι φυσικά δεν εφαρμόστηκε, πρόταση ήταν. Αναρωτιέται όμως κανείς τι νοσηροί εγκέφαλοι κατεβάζουν τέτοιες προτάσεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στο ζήτημα της παιδεραστίας πρόκειται για ξεκάθαρη χειραγώγηση των ανησυχιών των γονιών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ με το ότι κάθε κοινωνία και εποχή έχει τα δικά της κριτήρια, ωστόσο το επιχείρημα για τις γυναίκες της Υεμένης δε στέκει: μιλάμε για μια κοινωνία στην οποία οι γυναίκες δε μετράνε σαν κανονικοί άνθρωποι (ακρωτηριασμός γεννητικών οργάνων, μηδέν δικαιώματα, απουσία υγειονομικής περίθαλψης κτλ κτλ).



Το ανέφερα σαν ακραία περίπτωση. Δε μετράνε σαν κανονικοί άνθρωποι, αλλά κι αυτό είναι μέρος της όλης υπόθεσης. Αν μετράγανε ίσως να παντρεύονταν σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία. Όπου Υεμενη βάλε Ινδία αν σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα, αν και η Ινδία έχει πλέον σχετικούς νόμους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο νόμος λέει ότι σε διαφορά ηλικίας μέχρι δυο ετών στους ανήλικους δεν υπάρχει αποπλάνηση.



Μα δεν απαντάς στην ερώτηση! Από ποια ηλικία και μετά θα έπρεπε για σένα να επιτρέπονται τέτοιες σχέσεις; Από τα πενήντα; :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα δεν απαντάς στην ερώτηση! Από ποια ηλικία και μετά θα έπρεπε για σένα να επιτρέπονται τέτοιες σχέσεις; Από τα πενήντα; :)



Από την ηλικία που ορίζει ο νόμος ότι μπορεί κανείς να ψηφίζει και να υπογράφει συμβόλαια. Σου κάνει;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> Να κρίνει ο νόμος για τα όρια ηλικίας και τη συναίνεση, ναι. Να κρίνει "η κοινωνία" και η γειτονιά, ποτέ



Και ο νόμος από μέλη "της κοινωνίας" δημιουργήθηκε.





Ambrose said:


> Μα δεν χρειάζομαι να επιβεβαιώσω την άποψή μου. Τα 15 είναι η νόμιμη ηλικία συναίνεσης.



Δεν έγινα κατανοητή, προφανώς. Αναφερόμουν σε αυτό:



Ambrose said:


> Περιπτώσεις ξέρω πολλές και από πρώτο χέρι. Και δεν υπάρχει ούτε κάτι το ανώμαλο σ' αυτό, ούτε "μεσμερική" επιρροή από ενήλικα.





Porkcastle said:


> Ξέρω κι εγώ εξίσου πολλές περιπτώσεις, εξίσου από πρώτο χέρι, ανώμαλων 35χρονων που την έβρισκαν με 15χρονα.





......



> Επειδή εμάς δεν μας αρέσει, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν και οι άλλοι πρόβλημα μ' αυτό.



Σαφώς. Και τούμπαλιν, επειδή κάποιοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είναι όλοι σύμφωνοι.


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

Μια και το φτάσαμε ως εκεί, να θέσω μια ερώτηση: όταν μιλάμε για σχέση 30χρονου άντρα και 15χρονης κοπέλας, εννοούμε μια σχέση που για τον άντρα έχει ως βάση το σεξ ή μια κανονική σχέση με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται (μιλάω για την πλευρά του άντρα πάντα); Αν μιλάμε για το πρώτο, οι ενστάσεις είναι φαντάζομαι κατανοητές, κι ας μην περιμένει ο 30άρης να δεχτούμε τη ρήση για τα νόμιμα και τα ηθικά. Αν μιλάμε για το δεύτερο, πάω πάσο. Απλώς, και ξεκινώντας με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις τις υποθέσεις για την ωριμότητα του άντρα, θα αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ώριμη θα πρέπει να είναι η γυναίκα για να τον καλύπτει. Κι αν η εξίσωση δεν μου βγαίνει, μάλλον θα αναγκαστώ να κόψω απ' τη δική του ωριμότητα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Τώρα crystal με μπέρδεψες. 
Να προσθέσουμε επίσης ότι ανεξάρτητα από την ηλικία, στα σοβαρά ΑΕΙ (όχι απαραίτητα στην Ελλάδα) απαγορεύονται οι σχέσεις καθηγητών- φοιτητών, και θεωρείται πάντα ότι την ευθύνη έχει ο καθηγητής, ο οποίος ρισκάρει την απόλυση. Όμως οι φοιτητές είναι ενήλικοι. 
Στην ωραία Ελλάδα, και συγκεκριμένα στο ευαγές ίδρυμα που σπούδασα, δύο καθηγητές είχαν παντρευτεί φοιτήτριες. Ο ένας τουλάχιστον είχε ελαφρυντικό: είχε παντρευτεί φοιτήτρια άλλου τμήματος, ο άλλος γνώρισε τη φοιτήτρια στα μαθήματα, όπου κάθε χρόνο επιχειρούσε να γνωριστεί με κάποια φοιτήτρια που του γυάλιζε. Η φοιτήτρια της χρονιάς αν δεν ανταποκρινόταν έπρεπε να υποστεί εξευτελισμούς και σκηνές ζηλοτυπίας μπροστά σε όλους τους συμφοιτητές της. Στηριζόταν βεβαίως αυτός στο ότι οι φοιτητές τον φοβόντουσαν επειδή έκανε το πιο ζόρικο μάθημα του τελευταίου έτους και άμα κοβόσουν καθυστερούσε το πτυχίο και έτσι το έπαιζε άγριος και μάγκας.


----------



## anef (Jul 21, 2010)

Κι εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. Δηλαδή λέτε πως θα πρέπει εμείς (νόμος, κοινωνία) ν' αποφασίζουμε με ποιον/ποια θα πάει ο/η 16-17-18χρονος/η, τι ηλικία θα έχει ο/η σύντροφος και αν θα είναι για σοβαρή σχέση με σκοπό το γάμο ή για σεξ; Άπαξ και αποφασίζουμε ότι από μια ηλικία και πέρα οι άνθρωποι είναι ώριμοι να κάνουν τέτοιες επιλογές, δεν μπορεί μετά ξαφνικά να γίνονται ολίγον ώριμοι.

Από την άλλη, σύμφωνα με τους δεοντολογικούς κανόνες για δασκάλους, καθηγητές κλπ., όντως αυτοί δεν πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση και την εξουσία τους, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι άλλο θέμα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Δεν έγινα κατανοητή, προφανώς. [...] Σαφώς. Και τούμπαλιν, επειδή κάποιοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να είναι όλοι σύμφωνοι.



Μάλλον εγώ δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Δεν ρώτησε κανείς αν συμφωνείτε με τις επιλογές που κάνουν οι άλλοι για τη ζωή τους. Κάντε εσείς τις δικές σας επιλογές για τη δική σας ζωή και αφήστε τους άλλους να κάνουν τις δικές τους. Τώρα, πώς είναι δυνατόν κάποιοι να μην είναι *σύμφωνοι* με τις προσωπικές επιλογές των άλλων που δεν τους αφορούν, αυτό πραγματικά is a matter for astonishment!

@SBE: δηλαδή, μιλάς για πόσα χρόνια διαφορά;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 21, 2010)

Κι εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί, εν μέρει γιατί άλλαξε αρκετά η συζήτηση στην πορεία. 
Μου φαινόταν, ομολογώ, πιο ενδιαφέρων ο αρχικός προβληματισμός του nikosl περί Αριστεράς και τέτοιων ζητημάτων, ας τα πούμε, σεξουαλικής ηθικής, γιατί ο πουριτανισμός των αριστερών πάντα μου προκαλούσε έκπληξη.
Για να απαντήσω όμως στον Αμβρόσιο, νομίζω οτι ένα νεαρό άτομο, ας πούμε πριν τα 18 (παρ' όλο που από άτομο σε άτομο η ωριμότητα μπορεί να παίζει πολύ), δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί την πολυπλοκότητα της σχέσης με ένα μη συνομήλικο άτομο, αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα από την παιδοφιλία για την οποία μιλούσαμε αρχικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> @SBE: δηλαδή, μιλάς για πόσα χρόνια διαφορά;



Δε μιλάω για διαφορά ηλικίας αλλά για το από ποια ηλικία και πάνω μπορεί κάποιος να αποφασίζει για τη διαφορά ηλικίας που θα έχει με το σύντροφό του. Αυτή δεν ήταν η ερώτησή σου; Και είπα ότιο εφόσον ο νόμος λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να υπογράφεις συμβόλαια ή να έχεις πολιτικά δικαιώματα, ε, τότε δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις και τέτοιες αποφάσεις. 

Εννοείται ότι δε με ενόχλησε καθόλου ο γάμος της Άννας- Νικόλ Σμίθ με τον Χάουαρντ Μαρσαλ που ήταν 63 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός της. Η Σμιθ τότε ήταν 27 και προφανώς ήξερε τι έκανε. Αν όμως ήταν 17 θα λέγαμε το ίδιο; Αν ήταν 15;

Στην περίπτωση του Πολάνσκι, ο οποίος είχε σχέση με την Ναστάσια Κίνσκι από τότε που αυτή ήταν 15 ετών κι αυτός 45, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για ελεύθερη επιλογή της νεαρής ηθοποιού στα πρώτα της βήματα, η οποία γοητεύτηκε από το μπόι και τη λεβεντιά του διάσημου σκηνοθέτη ή μήπως από το πνευματικό του εύρος, που ως γνωστόν πάντα συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα τα δεκαπεντάχρονα; Αλλάζει τίποτα επειδή γνωρίζουμε ότι ήταν φυγόδικος για παιδεραστία;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Για να απαντήσω όμως στον Αμβρόσιο, νομίζω οτι ένα νεαρό άτομο, ας πούμε πριν τα 18 (παρ' όλο που από άτομο σε άτομο η ωριμότητα μπορεί να παίζει πολύ), δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί την πολυπλοκότητα της σχέσης με ένα μη συνομήλικο άτομο, αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα από την παιδοφιλία για την οποία μιλούσαμε αρχικά.



Αυτό είναι ζήτημα δικό του και της οικογένειάς του. Και για να μη μιλάμε με γενικόλογα, το πρώτο πράγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι περίπτωση κοπέλας που παντρεύτηκε έναν άντρα κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερό της και ζήσανε ευτυχισμένοι μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής τους. Και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Από την άλλη, μπορεί να υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις ατόμων που το μετάνιωσαν, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι η ζωή. Με το να περιορίζουμε τις επιλογές σεξουαλικά ώριμων ατόμων, καλλιεργούμε το έδαφος για παθολογίες. Αλήθεια, πόσων χρονών είναι κοπέλες σαν τη Τζούλια, τη Σάσα και τις λοιπές;


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Κι η Λωρήν Μπακόλ ήταν δεκαεννιά χρονών όταν παντρεύτηκε τον Χάμφρευ Μπογκαρτ που ήταν τότε 45. 
Η ερώτησή σου όμως Αμβρόσιες ήταν αν αυτό που μας κάνει να διαφωνούμε με αυτές τις σχέσεις είναι η ζήλια. Η απάντηση νομίζω από όλους όσους απάντησαν ήταν ξεκάθαρη: όχι, δεν είναι ζήλια. Και δεν είναι ούτε η ηθική. 

Τώρα που επομένως απαντήθηκαν τα εκτός θέματος, ίσως μπορούμε να επιστρεψουμε στην αρχική συζήτηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η ερώτησή σου όμως Αμβρόσιες ήταν αν αυτό που μας κάνει να διαφωνούμε με αυτές τις σχέσεις είναι η ζήλια. Η απάντηση νομίζω από όλους όσους απάντησαν ήταν ξεκάθαρη: όχι, δεν είναι ζήλια. Και δεν είναι ούτε η ηθική.



Σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις είναι η ζήλια. Εξαρτάται ποιος τάσσεται με ποιον. Και η μόνη απάντηση που έχει δοθεί μέχρι στιγμής είναι η ηθική (η προσωπική του καθενός και η γενικότερη).


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

Για να γίνω σαφής: δεν αρνούμαι ότι μια κοπέλα 15 χρονών μπορεί να είναι ώριμη. Αυτό που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω είναι πώς μπορεί να καλύψει συναισθηματικά έναν άνθρωπο 30 χρονών, που έχει τόσο διαφορετικό βάθος εμπειριών. Ίσως έχετε δίκιο και βλέπω το ζήτημα με παρωπίδες, ίσως είμαι επηρεασμένη απ' το γεγονός ότι όλες (μα όλες) οι αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις που έχω δει γύρω μου ενισχύουν αυτή μου την άποψη... Συγγνώμη κι από μένα για τη διακοπή κι επιστρέφουμε στο θέμα μας. 

(Ορίστε, με κάνατε να φοβάμαι ότι θα γίνω πολύ καταπιεστική μάνα.)


----------



## Elsa (Jul 21, 2010)

crystal said:


> Για να γίνω σαφής: δεν αρνούμαι ότι μια κοπέλα 15 χρονών μπορεί να είναι ώριμη. Αυτό που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω είναι πώς μπορεί να καλύψει συναισθηματικά έναν άνθρωπο 30 χρονών, που έχει τόσο διαφορετικό βάθος εμπειριών.



Μαζί σου! 
Και μιλάω έχοντας την εμπειρία της ανωριμότητας των εφήβων παιδιών μου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις είναι η ζήλια. Εξαρτάται ποιος τάσσεται με ποιον. Και η μόνη απάντηση που έχει δοθεί μέχρι στιγμής είναι η ηθική (η προσωπική του καθενός και η γενικότερη).



Οπότε Αμβρόσιε δε σε πείθουμε ότι και να σου πούμε και τσαμπα προσπαθούσαμε να σου απαντήσουμε τόση ώρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2010)

Πάντως Έλσα και Κρυστάλ δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείτε, γιατί όπως ανέφερε πιο πάνω η Αλεξάνδρα μπορεί οι δεκαπεντάχρονες να ορέγονται τον 47χρονο Τζόνυ Ντεπ (αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι να τους αρέσει ο Ζακ Έφρον ή ο Τζάστιν Μπίμπερ), αλλά δεν περνάει από το μυαλό τους σχέση με τον 47χρονο κύριο Σάκη τον περιπτερά. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για πολύ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, κι από αυτές οι πιο πολλές τελειώνουν με την αντίδραση των γονιών. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω υπόψη μου μια περίπτωση όπου μια δεκαεξάχρονη είχε σχέσεις με φίλο των γονιών της παντρεμένο και πατέρα παιδιών πάνω κάτω συνομήλικων της. Προφανώς οι γονείς της αισθάνθηκαν ζήλια ή ίσως τους έπνιξαν οι αυστηρές ηθικές αξίες τους, και την έστειλαν άρον- άρον σε σχολείο στο εξωτερικό και διέκοψαν την οικογενειακή φιλία με τον εραστή της, αντί να τους παραχωρήσουν το δικό τους κρεββάτι για να μη στριμώχνονται αλλού. 

Όσο για το πως καλύπτεται συναισθηματικά ο μεγαλύτερος, άστο καλύτερα γιατί πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> Οπότε Αμβρόσιε δε σε πείθουμε ότι και να σου πούμε και τσαμπα προσπαθούσαμε να σου απαντήσουμε τόση ώρα.



LOL. SBE, προσπαθείς να με πείσεις για ποιο πράγμα; Ότι πρέπει να ποινικοποιηθούν αυτές οι σχέσεις; Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι ίσως εσύ να πρέπει να πειστείς για κάτι; Τη Disneyland ποτέ δεν την συμπάθησα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> LOL. SBE, προσπαθείς να με πείσεις για ποιο πράγμα; Ότι πρέπει να ποινικοποιηθούν αυτές οι σχέσεις; Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι ίσως εσύ να πρέπει να πειστείς για κάτι; Τη Disneyland ποτέ δεν την συμπάθησα.



Ότι δεν είναι ούτε θέμα ζήλιας, ούτε κυρίως θέμα ηθικής, Αυτή δεν ήταν η ερώτησή σου ή μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε;

Δηλαδή εσύ άμα δεις κανέναν εξηντάρη να κυκλοφορεί μια δεκαπεντάχρονη δεν θα σου φανεί παράξενο;

Η Ντισνειλάντ που κολλάει;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

Σε αυτό το σημείο, και μέχρι να αναλάβει τη σκυτάλη ο φίλτατος συμμοδεράτορας, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω ψυχραιμία στους λεκτικούς διαξιφισμούς μας. Είναι που είναι το θέμα λεπτό...


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2010)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανέναν λεκτικό διαξιφισμό στο κείμενό μου, διαπίστωση του ότι υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία κάνω και ότι γυρίζουμε γύρω γύρω από το ίδιο θέμα που είναι και οφτόπικ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

Το οφτόπικ το κανονίσαμε. Κατά τα λοιπά, μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε όλοι, καταλαβαινόμαστε, ελπίζω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2010)

Καταρχήν, διαφωνώ με την μεταφορά του θέματος εδώ, αφενός μεν γιατί τα δύο θέματα είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένα το ένα με το άλλο και το ένα φυσική εξέλιξη του άλλου, αφετέρου δε γιατί τις σχέσεις εφήβων με μεγαλύτερους, πολλοί τις χαρακτηρίζουν "παιδοφιλικές/παιδεραστικές." Επίσης, όσον αφορά την παρέμβαση της Palavra για τους λεκτικούς διαξιφισμούς: εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποιον διαξιφισμό. 

Ναι, άμα δω έναν εξηντάχρονο (ή και 30χρονο) να κυκλοφορεί με 15χρονη θα παραξενευτώ. Για την ακρίβεια, θα παραξενευτώ άμα δω 15χρονη να κυκλοφορεί με άτομο πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτήν. Αλλά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος. Μεγάλη κοπέλα είναι, ό,τι θέλει κάνει. Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου. Κι αν αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι με όλα τα παράξενα που βλέπω γύρω μου ή θα σαλτάρω ή θα γίνω κακός. Οπότε έχω μάθει να παρατηρώ και να εμπιστεύομαι τους άλλους όσον αφορά τις επιλογές που έχουν κάνει. Κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρουν αυτοί για τον εαυτό τους και τη ζωή τους. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

Τα νήματα διαχωρίστηκαν για να διατηρηθούμε εντός θέματος. Όσον αφορά τη σύσταση για ψυχραιμία: ορισμένα θέματα προσφέρονται για αντιπαραθέσεις, επομένως θεωρούμε ότι καλό είναι να το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας αυτό *προτού* κλιμακωθεί οποιαδήποτε διαφωνία. Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα κατανοητή.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Ο νόμος το επιτρέπει από τα 17.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Costas στα σημεία που διέγραψε την ανωμαλία και ανέφερε τον Πλάτωνα.

Οι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που δέχεται ένα άτομο μπορούν είτε να τον ανεβάσουν πνευματικά και ιδεαλιστικά (στην περίπτωση του καλλιεργημένου ευγενή καθηγητή) είτε να του χαμηλώσουν το επίπεδο σε υλιστικό και μονότονο (στην περίπτωση του αλκοολικού μηχανόβιου ανέμπειρου συνομίλικου που έχει μάθει μόνο να τραβιέται στα μπαρ). Τα άτομα με τα οποία κάνουμε παρέα καθορίζουν τον προσωπικό μας βαθμό κατανόησης. 

Αλλά, πιστεύω πως η ηλικία είναι σχετική. Υπάρχει 50χρονος που πνευματικά και ουσιαστικά δεν κάνει τίποτα μπροστά σε 14χρονο για να μην πω μικρότερη ηλικία και φανώ υπερβολική. 

Συμφωνώ με τον νόμο, γιατί στατιστικά είναι μεγάλη η πιθανότητα να εκμεταλλευτεί κανείς το νεαρό άτομο, αλλά όχι με τη SBE, γιατί επίσης δέχομαι πως μια νεαρή 15χρονη ή νεότερη μπορεί να είναι συνειδητοποιημένη και να καταφέρνει να κρύβεται από το νόμο και να ζει τον έρωτά της με τον κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερό της. 

Και ακόμα, στην ηλικία των 55 μπορεί κάποιος να μην έχει κοιλιά, εάν έλεγες σεξουαλική αδυναμία θα το δεχόμουν αν και νομίζω παρουσιάζεται πιο αργότερα. Κάποιες μπορούν να θυσιάσουν αυτή την επιθυμία για τη σχέση τους. 

Προσωπικά ερωτεύτηκα στα 16, στα 17 είχε τα διπλά χρόνια από' μένα και συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε μαζί πολύ πολύ ευτυχισμένοι. 
Δεν αξίζει να κάνει κανείς αρνητικές σκέψεις πάνω στη θέα ή στην ιδέα, γιατί δημιουργεί ένα δικό του πρόβλημα και η ζωή είναι καλύτερη χωρίς προβλήματα και με ωραία συναισθήματα. Ο τρόπος σκέψης, η εμπειρία, οι γνώσεις, τα συναισθήματα που μπορείς να μοιραστείς τα θεωρώ ασύγκριτα, με οποιονδήποτε συνομήλικο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2010)

Καλά που ξέθαψες το νήμα, γιατί είδα σήμερα αυτή την είδηση και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν σκέφτηκα τι τον ήθελε το γάμο ο γερομπισμπίκης. 

An 80-year-old Frenchman was recovering in a state of shock in hospital on Saturday after being freed from a year locked in a laundry room by a wife half his age and her alleged lover. Skip related content
Related photos / videos
A person passes the home where a woman had held her husband captive for a year Enlarge photo

French paramilitary police rescued the unnamed man from his home in the village of Arrou, southwest of Paris, on Wednesday, blinded, malnourished and physically abused by the ordeal at the hands of his own family.

A judicial source told AFP the man was conscious and lucid in hospital but did not yet want to speak to anyone.

"The victim suffered violence and ill-treatment," local gendarme commander Bruno Arviset told journalists. "The man ate twice a day, mostly pastries that were past their sell-by date."

His wife, 45, was jailed on Saturday pending trial after being charged with physical abuse, illegal detention and taking advantage of a vulnerable person, a judicial source said.

Her alleged lover and her son have been released on bail after being charged with complicity with kidnapping and failing to report the abuse.

Investigators suspect the man's family had a financial motive as around 500,000 euros (650,000 dollars) had been taken from the man's bank accounts in recent months.

Deputy prosecutor Fanny Floquet said that when police arrived at the couple's home, the wife had initially said that her husband was abroad.

"The wife finally led them to a small room in the house but away from rooms used to live in and opened a locked door in front of the gendarmes," Floquet told journalists.

Prosecutors said that police were alerted by one of the woman's young children who has now been taken into care by social services.

The child "said there was an old man at home who was dirty, who stole food and who was abused because in particular he could make (the child's) mother angry," Floquet said.

The sleepy village's inhabitants said they knew the couple.

"The woman was very strange," a woman inhabitant, who asked not to be named, told AFP. "Some people knew that she had an odd relationship with an old man while at the same time living with a younger man."

The couple were married while living at their previous home in the nearby village of Droue three years ago, a local official told AFP, also asking not to be named.

"The mayor didn't want to marry them because he had doubts about the veracity of their union," the official said. "One of the mayor's deputies married them."

"At the time the victim was already living as a recluse in a room in the cellar of their house in Droue," the official said.

A former neighbour said that "the man never left his house. We saw him outside only once when he went to the town hall to get married, three or four years ago."

Police said that the last time the man had been seen was at a chemist's in Arrou in July 2009.

The man's wife had in April of the same year made a charity appeal in the local press for money to help her partially paralysed daughter, who died of a brain tumour a few months ago.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> Ο νόμος το επιτρέπει από τα 17.



Γειά σου Ilena,

όταν λες ότι το επιτρέπει από τα 17, ποιο επιτρέπει; Thanks.

SBE, μήπως είσαι λίγο εκτός θέματος;


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2010)

Μμμ, πραγματικά μεγάλη ενσυναίσθηση με τα λεγόμενα του ποστ #46...

Αλλά υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο σενάριο: δεν θα στοιχημάτιζα το τσόκαρό μου ότι ο "γερομπισμπίκης" δεν το γούσταρε, ως κάποια στιγμή τουλάχιστον, το όλο σκηνικό.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Όταν ο νέος δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιον συνομήλικο αλλά με κάποιον πολύ μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία, είναι παράνομος μέχρι να φτάσει 17 χρονών. Από τότε και μετά μπορεί να είναι με όποιον θέλει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2010)

ΤΟ ξέρω ότι είμαι εκτός θέματος, αλλά αφού το είδα και θυμήθηκα τη συζήτηση αυτή, τι να κάνουμε; Αν θυμόμουνα άλλη συζήτηση θα το ανέφερα εκεί. Αν δε βαριόμουν να ψάξω να τη βρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> Όταν ο νέος δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιον συνομήλικο αλλά με κάποιον πολύ μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία, είναι παράνομος μέχρι να φτάσει 17 χρονών. Από τότε και μετά μπορεί να είναι με όποιον θέλει.



Σίγουρα ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Προς το παρόν, ξέρω ότι ισχύει σίγουρα η ηλικία των 15 με τις εξαιρέσεις που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Επίσης, άτομα κάτω των 15 που κάνουν σεξ με συνομήλικούς τους με διαφορά ηλικίας πάνω από 3 χρόνια χρήζουν αναμόρφωσης και θεραπείας. βλ. άρθρο 339 του Ποινικού Κώδικα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> An 80-year-old Frenchman was recovering in a state of shock in hospital on Saturday after being freed from a year locked in a *laundry room* by a wife half his age and her alleged lover. *Skip related content*


Skip-related content?


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Άρθρο 339

Αποπλάνηση παιδιών

1. Όποιος ενεργεί ασελγή πράξη με πρόσωπο νεότερο από 15 ετών ή το παραπλανά με αποτέλεσμα να ενεργήσει ή να υποστεί τέτοια πράξη τιμωρείται ως εξής: α) αν ο παθών δεν συμπλήρωσε τα δέκα έτη, με κάθειρξη τουλάχιστον δέκα ετών. β) αν ο παθών συμπλήρωσε τα δέκα, όχι όμως και τα δεκατρία έτη, με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών και γ) αν συμπλήρωσε τα δεκατρία έτη, με φυλάκιση.

2. Αν στην περίπτωση του στοιχείου γ’ της προηγούμενης παραγράφου ο υπαίτιος όταν τέλεσε την πράξη δεν είχε συμπληρώσει τα 17 έτη, το δικαστήριο μπορεί να του επιβάλλει μόνο αναμορφωτικά ή θεραπευτικά μέτρα.

3. Αν μεταξύ του υπαιτίου και του παθόντος τελέστηκε γάμος, δεν ασκείται ποινική δίωξη, και αν τυχόν είχε ασκηθεί δεν συνεχίζεται, αλλά κηρύσσεται απαράδεκτη. Η ποινική δίωξη ασκείται ή συνεχίζεται μετά την ακύρωση του γάμου.

Άρθρο 342

Κατάχρηση ανηλίκων σε ασέλγεια

1. Με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους τιμωρείται ο ανιών εξ’ αγχιστείας ή ο θετός γονέας, που ενεργεί ασελγή πράξη με ανήλικο κατιόντα ή με το θετό του τέκνο. ο επίτροπος ή ο επιμελητής ή οι κάθε είδους ανατροφείς με τον ανήλικο που έχουν στην επιμέλειά τους. οι δάσκαλοι ή παιδαγωγοί με τους ανήλικους μαθητές τους ή με εκείνους που παιδαγωγούν. οι κληρικοί με τα ανήλικα πνευματικά τους τέκνα.

2. Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρούνται οι υπηρέτες και οι συγκάτοικοι, αν ενεργήσουν ασελγή πράξη με ανήλικο που ανήκει στον ίδιο οικιακό κύκλο, καθώς και κάθε άλλος που ενεργεί ασελγή πράξη με ανήλικο που του έχουν εμπιστευθεί για να τον επιβλέπει ή να τον φυλάσσει, έστω και προσωρινά.




_Έχεις δίκιο όπως φαίνεται. Εμένα μου είχε πει πως έπρεπε να κλείσω τα 17 αλλιώς θα τον έκλειναν μέσα, δεν ξέρω γιατί το είπε._


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> _Έχεις δίκιο όπως φαίνεται. Εμένα μου είχε πει πως έπρεπε να κλείσω τα 17 αλλιώς θα τον έκλειναν μέσα, δεν ξέρω γιατί το είπε._


Μήπως επειδή σε θεωρούσε ακόμα ανώριμη για να αποφασίσεις κάτι τέτοιο και προτιμούσε να περιμένει για να είναι πιο σίγουρος ότι δεν σε "αποπλάνησε";


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Τότε δεν θα έλεγε πως θα τον έκλειναν μέσα. Ή έχει αλλάξει ο νόμος ή δεν με ήθελε τότε και πέρασε καιρός μέχρι να τον ρίξω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> _Έχεις δίκιο όπως φαίνεται. Εμένα μου είχε πει πως έπρεπε να κλείσω τα 17 αλλιώς θα τον έκλειναν μέσα, δεν ξέρω γιατί το είπε._


Επειδή αυτή η πεποίθηση (περί 17 ετών μίνιμουμ) είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένη λόγω των όσων αναφέρονται στις αμερικανικές ταινίες. Ο Αμβρόσιος έχει δίκιο, αλλά ποιος (ενν. άλλος) ανοίγει τον ΠΚ; :)


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Δεν είναι ο τύπος που ασχολείται με αμερικανικές ταινίες, είναι καλύτερα να μου δώσει ο ίδιος την εξήγηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> Ή έχει αλλάξει ο νόμος ...



O νόμος άλλαξε Ilena. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πότε, αλλά σχετικά πρόσφατα νομίζω.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Μου έδιωξες μια ανησυχία 

Θα σε κεράσω custard cream biscuits 







:) Υπάρχει μετάφραση για το Custard;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2010)

Για όλα υπάρχει μετάφραση σε αυτό το φόρουμ 
custard


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

custard, εδώ (το βρίσκεις εύκολα με το Search στη μέση και δεξιά, στην πάνω πάνω μπάρα).

Γκρίζα = εκτός θέματος

Εδώ για τα χρώματα του φόρουμ.

Edit: Σπίντι Γκονζάλες στράικζ εγκέν


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

Χαχαχα. Έχει γίνει ολόκληρη συζήτηση για το custard. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2010)

Ξεσκονίζει το σομπρέρο της και αποχωρεί διακριτικά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Πάντως και το τριπλό χιτ είναι αξιοπρόσεχτο ρεκόρ... :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2010)

Μπα, έχουμε και σε τέσσερα.  Τότε ήμουν απροπόνητη


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Το κρεμ ανγκλαίζ μου φαίνεται και 'μένα το πιο δίκαιο. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

ilena said:


> _Έχεις δίκιο όπως φαίνεται. Εμένα μου είχε πει πως έπρεπε να κλείσω τα 17 αλλιώς θα τον έκλειναν μέσα, δεν ξέρω γιατί το είπε._



Εγώ θα είμαι πιο κυνική απ'όλους και θα πω ότι η ερμηνεία του Ζαζ είναι η πιο λογική. Εκτός αν είσαστε αμφότεροι άρρενες, οπότε όντως θα έπρεπε να είσαι 17. 

Ο νόμος άλλαξε, αλλά προς το αυστηρότερο, οπότε μην ψάχνετε το 17 σε κανέναν παλιότερο νόμο.


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Ποιος είναι ο Ζαζ;


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

Ο Ζαζ είναι ο κύριος με τον ταλαίπωρο γάτο της σελίδας 6 των σχολίων. Ο Zazula, για να μην σε παιδεύω να ψάχνεις. 
Και είπα ότι το 17 ισχύει για ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις αρρένων, οπότε αν κατά λάθος εχες σημειωσει ότι είσαι κορίτσι στο Φύλο, τότε ερμηνεύεται το 17 πολύ απλά.


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Όχι, κορίτσι είμαι σίγουρα .


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ο νόμος άλλαξε, αλλά προς το αυστηρότερο, οπότε μην ψάχνετε το 17 σε κανέναν παλιότερο νόμο.



Προς το αυστηρότερο; Δηλαδή;


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ πάνω σ' αυτό παρεξήγησα. Αυστηρότερο, όσο ανεβαίνει το όριο της ηλικίας, άρα ο παλιότερος νόμος πρέπει να είχε μικρότερο από το 15 νούμερο, ηλικία. Δηλαδή αποκλείει το να ήταν 17 παλιότερα. 

Αλλά, SBE, δεν δίνεις έγκυρη πηγή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

Είμαι από μόνη μου έγκυρη πηγή 

Σοβαρά, πάντως, είχαμε σχετική συζήτηση πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια (1999, αφορμή ήταν ο Κορκολής) με κάτι φίλους που ήταν δικηγόροι και θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε συγκρίνει νομοθεσία στην Ελλάδα από τη δεκαετία του '30 μέχρι σήμερα και ήταν εμφανές ότι σταδιακά γίνονταν πιο αυστηροί οι σχετικοί νόμοι, με μεγαλύτερες ποινές, αύξηση της ηλικίας και λιγότερες εναλλακτικές λύσεις της διαφοράς. Ήταν επίσης εμφανές ότι η πολύ παλιότερη νομοθεσία αντιστοιχούσε σε κοινωνία με έθιμα κλεψιματος, προξενιού κλπ.


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι.

Στο άρθρο με τους παιδαγωγούς γράφει σκέτο ανήλικα πάντως.


----------

